# Added a "new" to me truck for the season...



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Well I have taken on more work and needed another truck in order to get things done. I have been looking for 2 months and finally picked up this 2003 Chevy Silverado 2500HD with 94K for $7500 yesterday. It runs great and just had new brake lines, brakes and rotors installed 2 weeks ago, and all the fluids have been flushed, new power steering pump and lines, tires have 75% tread left and a who bunch of other things. It is a one owner truck and he always sprayed the undercarriage down twice a year with oil to keep it from rusting. Never been used for plowing and is tight and runs straight. I started to install the mounting bracket for the 8.5 ss exv today and will finish the wiring tomorrow. I am herculing the bed next tuesday and installing the truckcraft aluminum dump insert and salter next thursday. I also have on order the firetsone airbags for the rear and timbrens for the front and a whelen LP reponder LED for the top and a couple of Sound off 1000 for backups lights. I also have to put in new dual batteries tomorrow as well. It will be a twin besides not having back rack and the marker lights on top. Other then that I am very happy with the purchase and I think I got myself a good deal. I will be posting more pictures along the way until the rig is completely outfitted. This is my Christmas present to myself. Happy Holidays Guys!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a few more next to its twin...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

And the last one I have and one of my house after the first snow fall all lit up. Enjoy


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great Aaron! Glad you finally found one, yeah thats a good deal I paid 10500 out the door for my 03 with 91k 2 years ago. Your gunna have to number them or people are going to get confused!


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Truck looks nice. Sounds like you stole it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Twins are hot, giggity. Where did you find the deal, Craigslist? Want Ads?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great deal to me! That's awesome they are twins.. And nice house too


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Looks good........did you ever add a vibrator to the truckcraft insert.........


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

please tell me where i can find babied nice 1 owner low mileage trucks for nothing


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I found the truck on Autotrader. There were only 8 private sellers within 350 miles of my house with a 2500 for sale and this guy was just north of Pittsburgh in Freedom PA. He also put down a sale price of $3000 for me on the title saving me another $500 on taxes here in Ohio so I guess I got it for around $7250. He had about 5 people who wanted to buy it and a few could not get financing and one asked if he could make payments. He was asking $9500 and he got stuck on $8500 was his lowest he would go. Then I pulled out some stacks and the rest is history. Plus I had my buddy who works for me telling him lets just make the deal and be over with it. It was fun looking for a truck but now I am not looking at autotrader for a long time. I never put a vibrator in the bed of the truckcraft as I use clearlane and it always slid down fine and never clumped up if I left it in there for a couple of days.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

wife using this truck? hahaha they both need the sweet tow mirrors


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Trucks look good, going to have the get the all lettered up!!

Did you copy your neighbours like or the other way around?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

My neighbors asked me to do there lights for them. They are older and they liked the clean look of mine. It is always a good move to keep your new neighbors happy. There is a new couple moving in across the street so we wont be the Newbies any more and feel like were walking on eggshells sometimes. I am getting a new logo made in the next couple of weeks and doing them up.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice truck good deal


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice truck and not to thread bash but ...... where did all those spots come from that are on your driveway?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice truck! What a find! Twins!!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

thelettuceman;1390753 said:


> Nice truck and not to thread bash but ...... where did all those spots come from that are on your driveway?


I just got home from the car wash and backed in the drive and parked and hopped out and then pulled the truck up to where you see it in the pic. Its just water. Thumbs Up


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good Aaron. Both trucks will look sweet with the fishers hanging out front. And the house looks great and by the way whats that stuff on the driveway. LOL. Merry Chrismas to you and yours Aaron


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I got all of the wiring and mount on for the Fisher 8.5 SS V plow all hooked up. Today I sanded the bed and applied two coats of UPOL Raptor bedliner kit. http://www.tcpglobal.com/autobodydepot/upol.aspx. I saw another guy who had it and for $109 you cant beat it. The new dump insert is going in on top of it I just wanted to clean it up a bit and also to help with rust prevention with the salter. So here a few pics. I got 2 coats on but it was getting late and I did not get time to take off the tape and get some finished pics. Those will come tomorrow. The prep work took a few hours, but spraying the two coats took about 15 minutes with an hour in between for drying.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Some more pics


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

After the first coat. Heading early to Turner Tractor in Evans City PA to get the insert and salter and then time for cocktails tomorrow night.


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

truck looks great. did you end up getting that salter i sent you the link for down here in pittsburgh ?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

bubbles10;1397662 said:


> truck looks great. did you end up getting that salter i sent you the link for down here in pittsburgh ?


Thanks, but no the salter was the wrong size. I got a good deal on a new setup.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

how well does that bed liner hold up compared to say Rhino lining


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dmontgomery;1397765 said:


> how well does that bed liner hold up compared to say Rhino lining


My other truck has LineX and it is the best but at $500 for a bed it is costly. I know a few people that have rRhino lining and they tell me they will never get it again. It is expensive and it rips and tears to easily. The guy that has this has had it in the bed for 2 years now and it still looks great. Right when I saw it I was sold. Not as nice as the LineX, but I think better then the Rhino IMO.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I like the fact both truck are almost identical. The box liner looks really good.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Trucks look good. Did you need anything special to do the bed liner I want to do it to my truck?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The prep work took the longest. I first used the power washer and then cleaned the bed with mineral spirits. Scuffed up all the painted surfaces with 80 grit and then wiped down wice with mineral spirits. Primed the surface with etching primer where there was rust area and regular primer for the rest. Then the spraying part was quick.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

what type of gun did you apply it with? is it the same texture as linex?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The thing was a kit that included 4 bottles of liner, hardener and the gun itself. I have one can left over as I only needed 3 to put 2 coats on. The texture is just like LineX. The only difference is it not as thick as LineX, but it holds up after seeing the guys truck that had his done.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

truck looks good ...where in cleveland r u???


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

here are a few pictures of the bed after I took the tape off this morning and a few shots of the new truckcract insert and deicer I installed today. Putting in airbags and timbrens tomorrow and dual batteries and just waiting on whelen responder for the top. Thumbs Up


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

chevy$men;1398629 said:


> truck looks good ...where in cleveland r u???


Lakewood/Rocky River


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

wow awesome finding a complete match on trucks looks cool.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice truck


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice find aaron good luck with it !!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

nicksplowing;1398924 said:


> nice find aaron good luck with it !!!!


thanks nick, soon I will have a fleet like yours. happy new year!!!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I really like the truckcraft.....inserts and spreaders......I only wish they would add power down.......


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

burkartsplow, you ready for the snow? i just looked at the forecast for the akron area and they said 3-5 tomorrow night. im pumped!


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice looking truck, i like the bed liner. Now the headaches are doubled.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Both trucks are looking good. I sprayed that raptor liner on my last trucks rocker panels. Stuff works great.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

You have my colour, lol you got your self a pretty sweet deal, & how lucky that its the same colour and model too, congrats


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are few more pics. I got around to installing the dual batteries and the d-icer controller and the timbrens on the front. Had to drill a hole through the firewall on the passenger side to slide through the d-icer controls. The small storm we had the last couple of days halted me from installing the airbags in the rear. I wish timbren would put the all the pieces together as I always have a pain getting them all lined up. Nothing a little electrical tape cant help with the keeping them all in line while installing.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

and a couple of pics from last night salt run


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

and a pic of them after the first run


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

does your new truck sit lower then your old truck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes. The airbags are not installed plus I have not installed the new goodyear duratrac tires as that will give it a couple of inches.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

pics look great, nothing like having swiss army knife trucks! our 06 has the 9.2vxt+wings, 2yd salt dogg, 60gal transfer tank and laptop w/ internet connection. bet that thing grosses close to 17k loaded out. 

did you guys get much out west these past couple days?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks good Aaron. I am a big fan for matching trucks.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1403156 said:


> pics look great, nothing like having swiss army knife trucks! our 06 has the 9.2vxt+wings, 2yd salt dogg, 60gal transfer tank and laptop w/ internet connection. bet that thing grosses close to 17k loaded out.
> 
> did you guys get much out west these past couple days?


How do you fit the transfer tank and the spreader at the same time?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ill take the blue one!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1403156 said:


> pics look great, nothing like having swiss army knife trucks! our 06 has the 9.2vxt+wings, 2yd salt dogg, 60gal transfer tank and laptop w/ internet connection. bet that thing grosses close to 17k loaded out.
> 
> did you guys get much out west these past couple days?


Thanks. We got 2-3 inches depending in the area. Got one round in of plowing, but 3 rounds of salting so I will take it. Thumbs Up


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Those truckcraft aluminum inserts are the absolute best, I have one now and after having others in the past I would never go back! They will dump absolutely anything that you put in them and look new forever. I wish their spreader attachment wasn't so expensive, but more than likely thats the route i'll go when i can justify needing a spreader in general. Any particular reason you don't have the truckcraft cab protectors too? The trucks look great, I love a matching fleet!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

you should put something around that hole you drilled so the wires dont rub on the edges, I use rubber fernco's in the plumbing section at homedepot and just take off the 2 hose clamps.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

deere615;1403881 said:


> you should put something around that hole you drilled so the wires dont rub on the edges, I use rubber fernco's in the plumbing section at homedepot and just take off the 2 hose clamps.


I do the same thing. I take off the clamps and cut them in half and they slide right in. I did not have time to do that as I got everything installed about 4 hrs before the snow started.Thanks for reminding me about that. Install airbags tomorrow and go to home depot and get rubber Fernco's for hole. I built the harness for the 7 pin plug this evening. Just waiting on "Slow and More" to get me my new Responder and soundoff 1000 led flood lights. i ordered the lights on December 23 and they still have not been shipped yet. :realmad:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1403828 said:


> Those truckcraft aluminum inserts are the absolute best, I have one now and after having others in the past I would never go back! They will dump absolutely anything that you put in them and look new forever. I wish their spreader attachment wasn't so expensive, but more than likely thats the route i'll go when i can justify needing a spreader in general. Any particular reason you don't have the truckcraft cab protectors too? The trucks look great, I love a matching fleet!


I dont and cant use them. They block your view while plowing and I plow a couple of parking garages and I have one inch between the top of the lightbar and the entrances into the garages.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Trucks look great! Love the Arrival Blue, good job!


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

NICE trucks! very well set-up, you have two of the most productive pickup rigs I have seen IMO, very well done. I think the insert/salter set-up is the way to go. I don't salt anything but I couldn't imagine how annoying the lack of visibility would be with a v-box style spreader.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

The trucks look great. Nice to see you could match, looks like you have a good thing going.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

looks great!! how do you like the dump insert/ spreader?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

H&HPropertyMait;1404396 said:


> looks great!! how do you like the dump insert/ spreader?


I couldn't be more happy with them. The only thing about truckcraft is no power down for the insert itself,so when I get low on salt and it is cold out it takes a little longer for the bed to come all the way down. I thought I heard of a modification that can be done in order to accomplish power down but I am not sure of that.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1404597 said:


> I couldn't be more happy with them. The only thing about truckcraft is no power down for the insert itself,so when I get low on salt and it is cold out it takes a little longer for the bed to come all the way down. I thought I heard of a modification that can be done in order to accomplish power down but I am not sure of that.


I usually hang off the cab protector once it comes down enough for me to reach it. Don't use it in the cold much though, as it has to come out to put my salter on. I'll have to look into that power down mod sometime.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

which plow do you like better


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Great looking setup! Next pickup I buy will get that insert/spreader combo. Couldn't be happier with our truckcraft tailgate replacement on the 3500


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice trucks, they look nice together for sure.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I prefer the xls as it is the most productive stock plow out there (wideout,810 included).


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

just found this looks real nice. i still need 2 d up my batts


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well since it was 52 out today and sunny I had a nice day to install the firestone airbags. Here a few pics of the project. 2 hr job that took me 5 since I kept stopping and some how these  kept showing up in my hand. Enjoy.Thumbs Up


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Good day of work...


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

ohiogreenworks;1404816 said:


> Great looking setup! Next pickup I buy will get that insert/spreader combo. Couldn't be happier with our truckcraft tailgate replacement on the 3500


I really liked mine.......accept for the lack of power down.........was a problem when it was really cold......and the bed was empty......


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Where at in Cleveland are you located?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

k&j Landscaping;1406628 said:


> Where at in Cleveland are you located?


I live in Rocky River, but most of clients are in Lakewood since that is where my shop is and I lived there the last 5 years before moving this summer. Where are you located at? If you ever need help let me know. 
Aaron


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Trucks look great now all we need is some snow here in northeast Ohio, It is January right.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

some snow would be nice!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

hows the bedliner been? holding up well? i realize you probably havent used the bed much yet with the insert but curious


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here a few more pics of the 03. I got a new set of Wrangler Duratracs installed same as other truck. Got my new Whelen Responder LP with the linz6 modules installed (Very Bright). And added aluminum cross members to hold up the new custom vinyl tarp for the truckcraft inserts. Had them made a local supply company and they are very high quality construction and keep the elements out.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I would put something under those magnets on the whelen. I have the exact same light bar on my truck and it left some serious marks from the magnets.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks nice Aaron. I have had that same problem with the responder and the magnets rusting and leaving marks. I am afraid to put something underneath though and it take away from the magnets actually holding the bar in place What would you recommend


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

deere615;1427538 said:


> Looks nice Aaron. I have had that same problem with the responder and the magnets rusting and leaving marks. I am afraid to put something underneath though and it take away from the magnets actually holding the bar in place What would you recommend


First thing I did was take off the (4) 25lb magnets and put on (4) 45;b magnets I had off an old code 3 dual rotator. I think I am going to spray the bottoms with adhesive of the magnets and add cloth to them. I did it on the old rotator and it never scratched the top of the truck and it stayed put at highway speeds. This sits a lot lower so I think I will have the same success.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

deere615;1427538 said:


> Looks nice Aaron. I have had that same problem with the responder and the magnets rusting and leaving marks. I am afraid to put something underneath though and it take away from the magnets actually holding the bar in place What would you recommend


Guys around here put duct tape on them. I have also heard of people using Plasti-Dip and painting the magnet. On my old bar I had the rubber suction cups over the magnets and never had a problem.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok guys thanks I will try one of those i gotta try and clean my roof I know there are some marks its a mess for the past year I would just spray fluid film on it every so often


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

born2farm;1427564 said:


> Guys around here put duct tape on them. I have also heard of people using Plasti-Dip and painting the magnet. On my old bar I had the rubber suction cups over the magnets and never had a problem.


duct tape sounds like it may work. I am going to try that first. Thanks Brock.Thumbs Up


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I added the tow mirrors to the 04. Waiting for the other set for the 03 to get in next week. Here are a few before and after pics. Looks a lot better.Thumbs Up


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1462786 said:


> I added the tow mirrors to the 04. Waiting for the other set for the 03 to get in next week. Here are a few before and after pics. Looks a lot better.Thumbs Up


Lookin' good! Those mirrors make quite a difference.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

trucks looks dope man.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

very worthwhile upgrade looks nice. hows the raptor liner holding up? im having my truck bumper done with it


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Those make the truck look sooooooo much better!!!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Great upgrade. I cannot stand full size trucks with paddle mirrors.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here a few pics of the truck, cleveland browns stadium (RIP) and the new snow slicer treated purple salt.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

who drives the other truck?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

randomb0b123;1581728 said:


> who drives the other truck?


A buddy of mine that works for me. . good firend and workerThumbs Up


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Loving the trucks. Having uniform trucks is an awesome look for a company. It should do well for your branding, especially that blue, because you don't see it around much. I just put those same exact towing mirrors on my truck last night. Looks good man!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like both your blue trucks! So it must take a while to plow that stadium? Salt too?


----------



## Plow_king (Nov 2, 2006)

Now that you've had the bedliner for a while, how is it holding up? still recommend it as a product?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hows the dump bed treating you ??


----------

